# Funny and ingenious Christmas trees:



## jujube (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jujube (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2019)




----------

